# For our British friends



## Berthold (Apr 2, 2019)

I will appreciate


----------



## eds (Apr 2, 2019)

I'd say if only but then I'd be more worried about who would replace her! I think any replacement will just pull the Tories further to the right while the opposition is so far left the centre ground looks like a desert!

Brexit has been a farcical disaster from the moment Cameron called the referendum!


----------



## Berthold (May 24, 2019)

Meanwhile everything is fine again.
May ends before end of June.


----------



## eds (May 24, 2019)

But I fear Storm Boris may make us wish it was May again!


----------



## Berthold (May 24, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> But I fear Storm Boris may make us wish it was May again!


I feel Stormy Boris is smarter than many watchers believe. He doesn't care about Brexit, he wants to become prime minister. That's all. He is not so stupid to run with his head through the wall.


----------



## Guldal (May 24, 2019)

Berthold said:


> I feel Stormy Boris is smarter than many watchers believe ..... He is not so stupid to run with his head through the wall.



What head??!!


----------



## Berthold (May 24, 2019)

Guldal said:


> What head??!!


I mean the neurons above the shoulders


----------



## Guldal (May 24, 2019)

Oh, I thought you ment the one under his arm!!!!


----------



## eds (May 24, 2019)

Berthold said:


> I feel Stormy Boris is smarter than many watchers believe. He doesn't care about Brexit, he wants to become prime minister. That's all. He is not so stupid to run with his head through the wall.



I agree but the smart play is to appeal to the lowest common denominator which will sweep him into power in the Tories and will only hurt him in a general election if enough people see through his act. I'm worried most won't. His voting record shows his true stripes!


----------



## Berthold (May 24, 2019)

I think if he is in power he will initiate a new national survey and the folk will say "No Brexit". He will pull back the Brexit request to the EU and everybody can sleep well again.


----------



## eds (May 24, 2019)

Berthold said:


> I think if he is in power he will initiate a new national survey and the folk will say "No Brexit". He will pull back the Brexit request to the EU and everybody can sleep well again.



I wish but I don't see that coming from him - it will be seen as a betrayal of Tory grassroots. I hope you are right though!


----------



## Berthold (May 24, 2019)

Edward, please see, one half of our human community has an IQ (intellectual quotient) below 100.
I suppose Stormy Boris is not part of this half.
In a chaos situation he sees best chance for himself to come into Power I guess.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 9, 2019)

Edward, I can only repeat myself: I'm really and deepfelt sorry for you guys!

If the actual political scene is the utmost reflection of what happens, when you "take back control", you better let go!
A 'farcial disaster', by the way, seems to be an euphemism - high tragedy, that's what it is!

PS. Boris, The Berserk, calling for a referrendum seems as unlikely as him getting an invitation for The Mad Hatter's Teaparty, even though, that's where, one feels, he belongs!

My most heartfelt commiserations - Jens, who is deeply saddened by you leaving the EU!


----------



## eds (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks Jens. We're not gone yet and I only hope sanity can be restored and we never will. I live in hope!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 9, 2019)

One of the most tragic aspects of the referrendum leading to Brexit, was the fact that the main factor behind the slight majority wanting to leave was age: The majority of the older generation wanting to leave - even though they themselves do not have to live with the decision in the long run; the majority of younger people wanting to remain and for their part having to live the rest of their lives with the consequences of their elders vote!

I heard on the radio, that a recent opinion poll now showed a slight majority in favour of remaining. I don't know, whether the result was valid through and through, but the shift was explained by the demographic factor, that many leavers had left for good and now was roaming beyond the earthly realm!


----------



## eds (Jun 9, 2019)

There was a slight twist to the age/voting result - those old enough to have fought in the Second World War generally voted to remain, unlike those 5-15 years younger than them.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 9, 2019)

I didn't know that. That's interesting - and quite telling, isn't it!

And, lo and behold, what strange bedfellows the Brexiteers keep, The Orange Clown for one (if someone could trigger coulrophobia in my systeme, it definately would be him! ).


----------



## Berthold (Jul 24, 2019)

Congratulations to our British friends on the new Prime Minister


----------



## eds (Jul 25, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Congratulations to our British friends on the new Prime Minister



Thanks but that's not the sentiment of anyone I know would share. It's a further embarrassment and scary, scary times. I just hope his 'plan's (if he really has any) fall foul of parliament and he's out by Christmas. A Lib Dem government by December 25th would be my Christmas wish!


----------



## Berthold (Jul 25, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> A Lib Dem government by December 25th would be my Christmas wish!


I am not sure if Blondy can manage the remain until Dec 25. because it's a turn by more than 179 degrees.
But I wish You and all of us much luck.


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 25, 2019)

I love this SlipperTalk forum. And I love political discussions. But I come here to escape those. It's not mine to dictate what's allowed here but why spoil it with politics? This is the second political discussion I've seen in two days. I'm liberal to the hilt, climate change is real, Brexit is a disaster, the new PM is a fascist monster. There, I'm participating. But I'd rather just keep learning ORCHIDS from the best orchid growers in the world.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 25, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> I love this SlipperTalk forum. And I love political discussions. But I come here to escape those. It's not mine to dictate what's allowed here but why spoil it with politics? .... There, I'm participating. But I'd rather just keep learning ORCHIDS from the best orchid growers in the world.



A minor piece of advice then, to keep the blood pressure low, would be to abstain from the 'Off topic' forums - and stick to the rest! Although, I've more than once, had to report to the moderators, when people run verbally amok in these forums, too. But, thank God, this is a really rare behaviour - most people here are nice, friendly and helpfull!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Berthold (Jul 25, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> I love this SlipperTalk forum. And I love political discussions. But I come here to escape those. It's not mine to dictate what's allowed here but why spoil it with politics? This is the second political discussion I've seen in two days. I'm liberal to the hilt, climate change is real, Brexit is a disaster, the new PM is a fascist monster. There, I'm participating. But I'd rather just keep learning ORCHIDS from the best orchid growers in the world.



Really, I understand your problem very well and I am very sorry for that. I have the same problems.
That's why I only have people around me who are exactly in my opinion.
In the meantime, I avoid people who have a different opinion than me on any field for example on politics or orchid cultivation. Now I really can love my life.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 25, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Really, I understand your problem very well and I am very sorry for that. I have the same problems


...combined with quite a load of ascerbic sarcasm!



Guldal said:


> ... most people here are nice, friendly and helpfull!



Well, clearly not everybody!


----------



## Berthold (Jul 25, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Guldal said:
> 
> 
> > most people here are nice, friendly and helpfull!
> ...



What kind of help do You request, let me know, I will try my best. There are some fields in which I have deeper knowledge.


----------



## emydura (Jul 26, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> I love this SlipperTalk forum. And I love political discussions. But I come here to escape those. It's not mine to dictate what's allowed here but why spoil it with politics? This is the second political discussion I've seen in two days. I'm liberal to the hilt, climate change is real, Brexit is a disaster, the new PM is a fascist monster. There, I'm participating. But I'd rather just keep learning ORCHIDS from the best orchid growers in the world.



I agree. That was the reason the politics forum was closed down. But Berthold has simply moved this area of discussion to other parts of the forum. I think it is time the moderators clamped down on this sort of behaviour. 

It has been sad to see the demise of this forum. Slippertalk is only a shadow of itself from a couple of years ago when it contained a lot of the best Slipper growers across the world. Most have left now, sick of the behaviour of various new members who are only interested in stirring up trouble.


----------



## kiwi (Jul 27, 2019)

I also agree. I have only been on this site for 6 years but have noticed some of the best people with the greatest knowledge have now decided not to no longer contribute on this site. I joined this forum to engage with the best growers around the world and this has been sabotaged over the past few years. Just saying.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 27, 2019)

emydura said:


> I agree. That was the reason the politics forum was closed down. But Berthold has simply moved this area of discussion to other parts of the forum. I think it is time the moderators clamped down on this sort of behaviour.
> 
> It has been sad to see the demise of this forum. Slippertalk is only a shadow of itself from a couple of years ago when it contained a lot of the best Slipper growers across the world. Most have left now, sick of the behaviour of various new members who are only interested in stirring up trouble.



No, I don't agree:

1. For me it's a matter of good education when You congratulate a Briton on the Queen's birthday. I congratulated on the new prime minister.
Whats wrong with it?
I fear You have no idea what an uncontrolled Brexit means for people in Europe, also for orchid cultivation and trading.
You live too fare away.

2. I started a thread about IPCC-critics.
What does climate change mean to You? Is it a political, a religious, a scientific item or what is it?
If some forum visitors react emotionally on this problem, it is not my problem.
Shall we stop discussion the weather or shall we only post the temperature in the weather thread?
Shall we start discussion about Australian CO2-production by there coal industry?

3. The administration closed the political discussion against the opinion of the majority of forum users.
Do You call that democratic?

4. When Members leave this forum, the reason can be also that they are missing prime orchid posts by You.

5. I'm not surprised that someone from Australia, the country with about the largest CO2 production in the world, wants to prevent a discussion on climate change.


----------

